# Otis' Foot Fetish? Pictures...



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Well...this is what happens EVERY time I sit on the floor with my bare feet!
































more coming...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

And what happens not even 5 minutes later....









Foot fetish maybe???


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL, that's great! And with such a big boy, that has GOT to tickle!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

MyCharlie said:


> LOL, that's great! And with such a big boy, that has GOT to tickle!!


Yeah, it does tickle- but also hurts when his big tooth catches every once in a while-you can see in the second picture my feet all tensed up ready to be snagged with a tooth-he dosen't mean it, his mouth is just too big...hee hee


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

hehehee...Otis is just wanting to give you a foot massage! You captured happy faces from a mastiff!! whoohoo!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness, could he get any cuter? I love the picture of him snug on his back, he looks like such a ham in these pictures!

I can relate to tensing up for them to nibble. The collies have a 'pinching' bite that they do when they are being affectionate(the just barely nibble your arm for a second). Hurts a whole lot though...even though they mean no harm by it.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ha Ha Digit-would you like a slobber massage too? First one for you-no charge!!

Rough-He is a Ham-always goofin' around! Yeah, he does the flea bite thing to me-is that what you mean? My other boy did it, too...love bites. My daughter giggles like crazy when he does that to her!


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

haha! i love the one of him in motion! what a sweetie!

gwen does the flea bite thing too. but usually only does it to buddy. and it pisses buddy off. lol


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

For our less wealthy DFers, this is a great, cheap alternative to your traditional Loofa Dog or Kong....LOL

Cute pictures, as always


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Um..Nope! Im Tickelish

Iris does the flea bite to me...and she gets down with them sharp puppy teeth!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

The pictures are so funny!! What a goof ball!! 

I think Uallis has a foot fetish too!! He likes to lick feet...YUCK!! It drives me nuts. He is also a flea biter!! He does it to me all the time and it really tickles!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Jodie has a foot fetish too lol. But I can't stand it! I'm too tickleish!
Nessa


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh he is SUCH a goofball and just the cutest thing I have ever seen!!! 

Big hugs from his godmother.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ella'sMom said:


> Oh he is SUCH a goofball and just the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!
> 
> Big hugs from his godmother.



Welcome back, godmother!! Missed you!! How was vacation? How'd Ella do without you- or should I say you without Ella??


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Welcome back, godmother!! Missed you!! How was vacation? How'd Ella do without you- or should I say you without Ella??


Missed you too! We had a GREAT time in Disney! Ella did great - she was at my parent's and they FED her people food!!!!  She ate meatloaf, lasagna.......... 

I missed her like crazy. She is back and happy - except now she is looking for food!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ella'sMom said:


> Missed you too! We had a GREAT time in Disney! Ella did great - she was at my parent's and they FED her people food!!!!  She ate meatloaf, lasagna..........
> 
> I missed her like crazy. She is back and happy - except now she is looking for food!


Glad you had a great time!! Grandparents do that, I guess...now you have to try to break the little fluff of it-good luck!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

He can't figure out what happened to all your foot fur


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> He can't figure out what happened to all your foot fur


Ha- I hadn't though of that...maybe I should stop shaving my feet so it won't bother him when I take my socks off.....hmmm.. HA HA!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Ha- I hadn't though of that...maybe I should stop shaving my feet so it won't bother him when I take my socks off.....hmmm.. HA HA!


I'm sure it would be reassuring to him to know your feet were OK


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LMAO,didnt know old ottie was a foot perv,it must be a mastiff thing Aslan loves licking feet,my mum just kicks back flings out her crusty old foot and Aslan gets a lickin.lol


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw picture of your beautiful mom pooch...and the visual you allowed me to have was not good.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

That is so funny. Otis looks adorable.


----------

